# 2 new rusty cooley models



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 16, 2009)

1 is a 6
1 is a 7
i wonder if any of them will be affordable?


----------



## Johann (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Shinto (Jan 16, 2009)

Johann said:


>


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Who cares, they're deans, so that means the import will be shit with an LFR and the US will likely be great, but cost way too much.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Who cares, they're deans, so that means the import will be shit with an LFR and the US will likely be great, but cost way too much.



I care. If the 7-string is in a decent price range and the specs are comparable to the USA model then I'll probably end up getting one.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 16, 2009)

If the 7 string is alder and under 1 grand then I'm very interested. Any idea if it's an import model?


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 16, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> If the 7 string is alder and under 1 grand then I'm very interested. Any idea if it's an import model?



unlikely. it would be a feat for dean to put out anything worth playing under a grand, let alone a sig for one of their bigger endorsers


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

According to Rusty it'll be an import, alder body and emg's for around $1000. I'm hoping nothings changed.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 16, 2009)

st2012 said:


> According to Rusty it'll be an import, alder body and emg's for around $1000. I'm hoping nothings changed.



if thats true they will sell alot of guitars


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2009)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> 1 is a 6
> 1 is a 7
> i wonder if any of them will be affordable?



Source? Link? Pictures? Something?


----------



## JMP2203 (Jan 16, 2009)

emg? no thanks


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

st2012 said:


> According to Rusty it'll be an import, alder body and emg's for around $1000. I'm hoping nothings changed.



I is intrigued nao. 

*wishes he could go to NAMM to see this stuff  *


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

Not interested as the neck on these looks like a ruler....

That said they were originally supposed to be imports but the factory couldn't make the necks so they became US only... so it makes me wonder what's changed since oh say November when that info came out


----------



## renzoip (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like to see what they are like. Not that I'd be interested in buying one but just out of curiosity


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to derail, but their approach to NAMM is laughable. The video on their site makes it look like they're covering the 'Adult Entertainment Expo', rather than a venue for people that are serious about the music industry.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Not to derail, but their approach to NAMM is laughable. The video on their site makes it look like they're covering the 'Adult Entertainment Expo', rather than a venue for people that are serious about the music industry.



I love how the webcast was supposed to be up two and a half hours ago also.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Not to derail, but their approach to NAMM is laughable. The video on their site makes it look like they're covering the 'Adult Entertainment Expo', rather than a venue for people that are serious about the music industry.



Agreed. Dean's approach to marketing as a whole gets a huge  from me.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 16, 2009)

You don't see Ibanez lining up a brothel's worth of cheap blonde hookers to garner attention!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

So the RC7 isn't released for more than 2 years but all of a sudden 2 more are on their way? 

I call bullshit.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

st2012 said:


> According to Rusty it'll be an import, alder body and emg's for around $1000. I'm hoping nothings changed.



dowant... I wonder if the trem will be different?

If you go here: http://www.deanguitars.com/namm09_artist_schedules.php you can see the two models listed "Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String" and "Rusty Cooley DC6F"

If the import 7 string plays well, it should be awesome... maybe a more basic version without the graphics


----------



## Rommel (Jan 16, 2009)

These are the links to the guitars.....

RC7X - Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String

DC6F - DC6F


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rommel said:


> These are the links to the guitars.....
> 
> RC7X - Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String
> 
> DC6F - DC6F



Wow....White.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

Rommel said:


> These are the links to the guitars.....
> 
> RC7X - Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String
> 
> DC6F - DC6F



Awesome!

I'm fiending for one of these now. Looks like same exact specs minus the graphics...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rommel said:


> These are the links to the guitars.....
> 
> RC7X - Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String
> 
> DC6F - DC6F


That 7 string looks fucked up.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 16, 2009)

THe DC6 has an OFR and an ebony fretboard. thats kinda cool.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

st2012 said:


> I care. If the 7-string is in a decent price range and the specs are comparable to the USA model then I'll probably end up getting one.



I'm a Rusty fan too, don't get me wrong, but each passing day my contempt for Dean grows. If it's Floyd on it, I'd verify that it's an original, it's a classic play for Dean to sell $1k+ guitars with LFRs. I'd also inspect the routes on the guitars, their QC on their import Razorbacks has been laughable at best. If it's an ebony board, then you can bet that it won't be pretty black ebony, likely rosewood looking masacar. 

I'm just too skeptical of Dean's line of imports to even consider one unless I can get my hands on it first.

EDIT: After looking at the website, it's predictably got an LFR on it.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> THe DC6 has an OFR and an ebony fretboard. thats kinda cool.



They both have ebony boards, but it's kinda weird that the 6 string has an OFR, considering rusty doesn't like playing guitars with OFRs because of the fine tuners getting in the way of his alt picking style... they probably just made this version to try to make more money by selling to 6 string players.


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the list prices?

Or Pics of the Black one?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> I'm a Rusty fan too, don't get me wrong, but each passing day my contempt for Dean grows. If it's Floyd on it, I'd verify that it's an original, it's a classic play for Dean to sell $1k+ guitars with LFRs. I'd also inspect the routes on the guitars, their QC on their import Razorbacks has been laughable at best. If it's an ebony board, then you can bet that it won't be pretty black ebony, likely rosewood looking masacar.
> 
> I'm just too skeptical of Dean's line of imports to even consider one unless I can get my hands on it first.



It won't be an OFR. The USA one doesn't have an OFR. Rusty doesn't use OFRs.

According to Rusty, it's a nice trem though and comparable to the Ibanez Lo-Pro or Edge Pro.



dsm3sx said:


> Does anyone have the list prices?
> 
> Or Pics of the Black one?



I haven't seen price anywhere yet, but if it really is around $1000 then this will be one hell of a good deal for a really nice playing shred guitar, whether you like rusty or not... will stomp the shit out of an RG1527 for the same price


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

Love the way the white one looks. God damnit, now I'm getting excited.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Gross.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm actually really liking that white 7... If it's around, oh, say 800 or so I'm sold. It's a bitch to find an alder bodied 7 string, with my WG587 being the only one half-available for under 3 grand or so (and it's definitely not the best player, either )

Looks like dean isn't sucking massive dong for once. Never thought I'd see the day where dean offers a decent model for under/around 1 grand.. I'm not gonna hold my breath though. lol


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2009)

Eh, it's about what I expected. Seriously, do any of you guys really expect a Dean artist model to use an OFR7 at the $1000 price point?

That said, if list is $999, this is a $750-$800 alternative to a 1527, for those that want EMGs, don't want basswood, love Rusty, or whatever. I don't see it as being a big issue.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> I'm actually really liking that white 7... If it's around, oh, say 800 or so I'm sold. It's a bitch to find an alder bodied 7 string, with my WG587 being the only one half-available for under 3 grand or so (and it's definitely not the best player, either )
> 
> Looks like dean isn't sucking massive dong for once



Truth. I'm excited for this. I've been looking to pickup a new 7 string to put 707s in... either an rg1527 or a universe, but this looks very appealing. I've heard the neck on these feels really, really nice... it has almost a scalloped feel because of the huge frets. Even if price is up around $1200, I still think it will be awesome. I'm hoping for about $1000 though.

I have NEVER had any interest in a Dean before these guitars either... haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks alright.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, it's about what I expected. Seriously, do any of you guys really expect a Dean artist model to use an OFR7 at the $1000 price point?
> 
> That said, if list is $999, this is a $750-$800 alternative to a 1527, for those that want EMGs, don't want basswood, love Rusty, or whatever. I don't see it as being a big issue.



You guys are going to keep repeating this, but I don't see why... the $3000 USA model does not use an OFR, because rusty doesn't use them... so, there's no reason to expect them on the more affordable models either...

But yeah, I agree this will be a superior alternative to an RG1527... comes with 707s already, an alder body instead of basswood, nice cutaway, really nice neck with huge frets...


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

On his website Rusty mentioned it being "Around $1000" so if I were to guess I'd say that it will be a bit more, maybe $12-1300. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though since it took so fucking long for the first RC7's to get finished and shipped out. For all I know it might be 2011 before one of these is available.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

st2012 said:


> On his website Rusty mentioned it being "Around $1000" so if I were to guess I'd say that it will be a bit more, maybe $12-1300. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though since it took so fucking long for the first RC7's to get finished and shipped out. For all I know it might be 2011 before one of these is available.



Do you have a link to where he said that? I was looking around trying to find it but didn't see it anywhere...


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll try to find the message. Somebody was asking him about an import model of his RC7 a few months back and he made that comment. Hold up, I'll go check.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmm, maybes in 2 years time we'll be able to play these and see how they feel!

That said, the white one really highlights how goofy the body shape is


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are a couple threads from the Outworld forums.

On page 9 he answers somebody about the specs being the same.
OutworldBand.com :: Log in


And here somebody asks him about price and he says $1000 or less.OutworldBand.com :: Log in


----------



## cyril v (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool looking guitar, though I must say I'd be scared to use a neck as thin as the ones that he has.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> You guys are going to keep repeating this, but I don't see why... the $3000 USA model does not use an OFR, because rusty doesn't use them... so, there's no reason to expect them on the more affordable models either...



"Artist models" are seldom EXACTLY what the artist plays, but it's a win for Dean, anyway, since the Takeguchi is considerably less expensive than an OFR.



JoshuaLogan said:


> But yeah, I agree this will be a superior alternative to an RG1527... comes with 707s already, an alder body instead of basswood, nice cutaway, really nice neck with huge frets...



Depending on your tastes, yes. For me, the EMGs probably kill it. If it had an OFR7, I might deal with it to get an alder 7, but....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

Even if it does end up being a good production 7, I wouldn't buy one simply on principle. I hate Dean as a company (the cashing in on Dimes death and whatnot), I wouldn't really want to be made a hypocrite.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 16, 2009)

This looks Okay....at least is a step in the right direction and minus the EMG I like all the specs. I will be curious to hear how these actually play from the first few who get them on here....circa 2011 ...


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Hmm, maybes in 2 years time we'll be able to play these and see how they feel!
> 
> That said, the white one really highlights how goofy the body shape is



yeh, i remembered i ordered a razorback 7 when they came out and it was going to be 6 months before any of them even reached the stores

so expect a 5-6 month wait if you want one, even they go through with this


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can handle 6 months easily. A lot of people dropped 3K for the first RC7 and proceeded to wait 18 months for their guitar. I don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2009)

goddamn those amott guitars are ugly, and Valknut inlays, lol...

the white rusty does look pretty nice though


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

The white 7 actually looks pretty cool with a pup swap to passives... that said I still won't be going near one as from the pics people posted of the USAs it's got the worst looking neck I've ever seen (for my tastes). It looks like a ruler with a fretboard on it


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It looks like a ruler with a fretboard on it


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> It won't be an OFR. The USA one doesn't have an OFR. Rusty doesn't use OFRs.
> 
> According to Rusty, it's a nice trem though and comparable to the Ibanez Lo-Pro or Edge Pro.



With all do respect to Rusty, that is horseshit. Most know I am no lover of Ibanez, but the LoPro Edge is better than that TRS piece of garbage in every conceivable way.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> With all do respect to Rusty, that is horseshit. Most know I am no lover of Ibanez, but the LoPro Edge is better than that TRS piece of garbage in every conceivable way.



Yeah, he is just trying to help sell more of guitars, I suppose he is hoping his fans will listen to him when he tells them that the crappy trem isnt a complete piece of shit.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah, he is just trying to help sell more of guitars, I suppose he is hoping his fans will listen to him when he tells them that the crappy trem isnt a complete piece of shit.



the trs7pro isnt a complete peice of shit, you just need to pull off the sustain block, and chop it, so you can throw in a ofr arm assembly


----------



## JMP2203 (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> With all do respect to Rusty, that is horseshit. Most know I am no lover of Ibanez, but the LoPro Edge is better than that TRS piece of garbage in every conceivable way.



of the TRS that you find in 7420 of course, but NOT the TRS-7 Pro

they are diferent


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> of the TRS that you find in 7420 of course, but NOT the TRS-7 Pro
> 
> they are diferent



I've played both of them. Two different pieces of shit are still pieces of shit.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 16, 2009)

If it's got a Wizard like thin neck, I'm mildly interested.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bobo said:


> If it's got a Wizard like thin neck, I'm mildly interested.


Its thinner than a wizard. I remember someone on here posted some pictures and the neck was scarcely thicker than a ballpoint pen.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 16, 2009)

What's the diff between Lo-TRS and Lo-TRS Pro?

Maybe he prefers the feel of the TRS over the Edge? I'm not into Ibanez, but I do remember playing a low-end Satch model a few years ago, and the trem was buttery smooth.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 16, 2009)

the white one, would the only dean I would ever buy...ever


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> the white one, would the only dean I would ever buy...ever



Pretty much same thing here. If the playability lives up to the USA model I think this will be my next guitar.

I'm honestly not worried about the trem at all. I've seen/heard enough videos and recordings of the guitar now and it sounds great and doesn't appear to go out of tune easily. Also, I think the fact that Suhr was considering these trems for the Suhr Moderns says a lot...


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

I was playing a friend's S7 for a couple of weeks, and the damn trem was constantly going out of tune. It is just not a very good bridge.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> I was playing a friend's S7 for a couple of weeks, and the damn trem was constantly going out of tune. It is just not a very good bridge.



I don't think that's the same trem...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Pretty much same thing here. If the playability lives up to the USA model I think this will be my next guitar.
> 
> I'm honestly not worried about the trem at all. I've seen/heard enough videos and recordings of the guitar now and it sounds great and doesn't appear to go out of tune easily. Also, I think the fact that Suhr was considering these trems for the Suhr Moderns says a lot...



Same here. The plain colors really accent how fugly of a shape it is though . And the trem was used because that's the only low profile trem he could get without going to Ibanez and obviously dean wouldn't do that.

I'm gonna say if this meets these three standards I'll probably buy it:

1: comes out within a few months 
2: Retails for less than $1,200
3: I don't see anything more impressive at NAMM


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

did anyone else noticed the 5 new Dimebag Sigs??? 

Dean, STOP!!


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

they look like shecters lost too much weight on one side, 1527 please, i'd sooner have a 7321 or an omen 7 than pay that much for a dean that probably isn't much better


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> did anyone else noticed the 5 new Dimebag Sigs???
> 
> Dean, STOP!!


I don't think anyone even cares about anything else dean is offering. Honestly, I haven't even looked at their '09 catalog because every dean I've played is a hunk of crap, be it 100 dollars or 1,000 dollars.. with the exception of the original 7 string vendetta, being passable for the 170 dollar price tag, and the US line, which to pay due respect to that, is highly overpriced.

But now that you mention it, Dean is just flogging a dead horse. Literally. No offense to dimebag fans, but was he really THAT amazing, or is dean just using his name for money now? I'd like to say it's the latter.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> did anyone else noticed the 5 new Dimebag Sigs???
> 
> Dean, STOP!!



I choose to ignore them. They need to just have the DFH and MAYBE the rust razorback. All the other stuff are not his sigs, IMO.



XeoFLCL said:


> But now that you mention it, Dean is just flogging a dead horse. Literally. No offense to dimebag fans, but was he really THAT amazing, or is dean just using his name for money now? I'd like to say it's the latter.



Thank you. I'm a pantera fan, but sorry he wasn't anything revolutionary. IMO the only thing he REALLY had going for him was just his amazing stage presence. Other than that, he wasn't too special IMO. Sorry if that offends anyone.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> I don't think anyone even cares about anything else dean is offering. Honestly, I haven't even looked at their '09 catalog because every dean I've played is a hunk of crap, be it 100 dollars or 1,000 dollars.. with the exception of the original 7 string vendetta, being passable for the 170 dollar price tag, and the US line, which to pay due respect to that, is highly overpriced.
> 
> But now that you mention it, Dean is just flogging a dead horse. Literally. No offense to dimebag fans, but was he really THAT amazing, or is dean just using his name for money now? I'd like to say it's the latter.



I agree with you. and I think they are just using his name for money now. When he was alive he nly hade like 3 models now he has like 20 fucking models??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

We should probably swing this back on topic before this gets locked..


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 16, 2009)

The neck on that thing is TINY! I reckon Rusty practiced his scales on a wooden ruler, or his dick


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

^


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I agree with you. and I think they are just using his name for money now. When he was alive he nly hade like 3 models now he has like 20 fucking models??



More like 33. No one needs more than 3-4 models, and IMO if you have that many then atleast ONE needs to be budget, then two have to be FR/hardtail, then the other can be like a limited edition. 

I know, I'm weird.  I just refuse to acknowledge Deans association with Dime anymore. Like why the hell is his name on the 7 string???? He played 24.5 scale 6 string guitars and NEVER to my knowledge used EMG's. *WHAT. THE. FUCK.*


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> More like 33. No one needs more than 3-4 models, and IMO if you have that many then atleast ONE needs to be budget, then two have to be FR/hardtail, then the other can be like a limited edition.
> 
> I know, I'm weird.  I just refuse to acknowledge Deans association with Dime anymore. Like why the hell is his name on the 7 string???? He played 24.5 scale 6 string guitars and NEVER to my knowledge used EMG's. *WHAT. THE. FUCK.*



I know didnt play those V's with his name either 


and I hate the look of those new Rusty Sigs


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I know didnt play those V's with his name either
> 
> 
> and I hate the look of those new Rusty Sigs



Idk I don't like the shape but it's very practical . I have huge hands and it would be nice for me to be about to reach the higher frets on the 6-7th string. I also think it's really dumb that he has a 6 string sig now. He'll use that like, once.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Idk I don't like the shape but it's very practical . I have huge hands and it would be nice for me to be about to reach the higher frets on the 6-7th string. I also think it's really dumb that he has a 6 string sig now. He'll use that like, once.



the 6 string is probably more towards the little 14 year olds that have no Idea what a 7 string is. or the people that just haate the Idea of a 7.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> and I hate the look of those new Rusty Sigs


The USA version has the same shape.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 16, 2009)

Shinto said:


> The USA version has the same shape.


It does. But, the white finish makes the strange shape blatantly obvious. It doesn't really bother me though. I kinda like it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Shinto said:


> The USA version has the same shape.





XeoFLCL said:


> It does. But, the white finish makes the strange shape blatantly obvious.



^


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I know didnt play those V's with his name either
> 
> 
> and I hate the look of those new Rusty Sigs



Not that I am siding with Dean, but they have Dime's name on them....because Dime designed them. And honestly, there are not THAT many of them...just a bunch of finish options. Atleast, thats how I see it. I've played a few Deans that were quite nice, and I've played on some with that V neck profile that I completely hated. If they'd put out a 7 string V(rounded) or Z i'd be sold. The RC is tempting, but I really want a neckthru for my next guitar. *cough*Agile*cough*


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Not that I am siding with Dean, but they have Dime's name on them....because Dime designed them. And honestly, there are not THAT many of them...just a bunch of finish options. Atleast, thats how I see it. I've played a few Deans that were quite nice, and I've played on some with that V neck profile that I completely hated. If they'd put out a 7 string V(rounded) or Z i'd be sold. The RC is tempting, but I really want a neckthru for my next guitar. *cough*Agile*cough*



Hedesinedthe Razorbacks Yeah. but the other ML's with liek he "Black Bolt" design is a new finish and a few others that I never seen him playing any guitar with those graphics. an I feel the same way about the Guitars not being good, but I hated the sound and fee of most of them for some reason.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Not that I am siding with Dean, but they have Dime's name on them....because Dime designed them. And honestly, there are not THAT many of them...just a bunch of finish options. Atleast, thats how I see it. I've played a few Deans that were quite nice, and I've played on some with that V neck profile that I completely hated. If they'd put out a 7 string V(rounded) or Z i'd be sold. The RC is tempting, but I really want a neckthru for my next guitar. *cough*Agile*cough*



He designed them yes, but he never even saw a Razorback V. As far as I know he only even got to play a Razorback once, and he was killed the day before his photo shoot with the Rust Razorback. And while he designed the V, he didn't do it up with a 25.5" scale + EMG's.



> the 6 string is probably more towards the little 14 year olds that have no Idea what a 7 string is. or the people that just haate the Idea of a 7.



That's what I was thinking. It kinda ticks me off, he gets a sig he probably won't play just to appeal to another market while there are guys out there who don't get sigs even though their sig would be an amazing guitar *coughchrisbroderickcough*. I still am a rusty fanboy though .


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> The neck on that thing is TINY! I reckon Rusty practiced his scales on a wooden ruler, or his dick


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> I was playing a friend's S7 for a couple of weeks, and the damn trem was constantly going out of tune. It is just not a very good bridge.



That's the same trem that's on the RG7420, and it's a pile of poo. I'm not sure I've played a guitar with the Lo-TRS Pro on it.


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 17, 2009)

The hell do people do with their tremolos? I had an RG with a TRS on it and that thing NEVER went out of tune. 

I think that RC7 isn't too bad looking to be honest. I just can't stand sheet of paper neck.

Fucking sucks how Dean is raping Dimes name.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm..... Rusty's "thinnest neck in the world" + Dean quality = I might snap the neck after one set. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got quoted $900 for the guitar + HSC. I hope they don't have any delay's on this version...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2009)

Every time i see threads about RC7's it just irritates me how everyone argues over the trem EVERY time.

As for the guitar i wouldn't mind one just for the fret access, I don't like the idea of the EMG's but id be able to live with them until i can get a custom guitar at some point.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 17, 2009)

It's amazing how Dean has turned Dime into the Elvis of metal. I'm just waiting for them to ditch the overweight mud-chicks at NAMM for Dime impersonators. They could have several versions from the different Dime Eras: Glam Dime, Pantera Dime, Damage Plan Dime. Then, in case they hadn't already turned everyone's stomach, they could have them all perform on stage together.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> It's amazing how Dean has turned Dime into the Elvis of metal. I'm just waiting for them to ditch the overweight mud-chicks at NAMM for Dime impersonators. They could have several versions from the different Dime Eras: Glam Dime, Pantera Dime, Damage Plan Dime. Then, in case they hadn't already turned everyone's stomach, they could have them all perform on stage together.



 they might end up doing that now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 17, 2009)

Dean think they can raise the Dime models to Gibson Les Paul level of apogee. And they're trying to to it as quickly as possible because of his passing, which doesn't work. 

Dime hated 7 strings with a passion, and always played 24.75 scales. And if you look at every second page of Guitar World of late, notice the ads for "new" 7 string Razorback with EMGs... has Matt Heafy from Trivium playing one....

Even the bloody Washburn Stealth is being milked by Dean. Honestly...

It won't be long until Dean will release Razorback versions of Everything.... 

Razorback Strat with 3 single coils
Razorback Junior 1 P90
Razorback Les Paul Dime
Razorback Jem
Razorback Thinline Jazz
Razorback Pink Beard with pink tassels
Razorback Suicide Note with photo of Dime getting shot (I reckon Dean with resort to this sooner or later)

Let the legend rest in please please.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 18, 2009)

st2012 said:


> Just got quoted $900 for the guitar + HSC. I hope they don't have any delay's on this version...



From who?!?!? That's awesome, I may just have to go for this. Is the TRS trem on it really shitty though? Mind you I don't beat trems around, I use them for more subtle vibrato and occasionally a crazy dime squeel or something. I'll also be installing a tremol-no unit. 

If the TRS is crap, is there an OFR 7/Ibanez 7 string trem that I can get my hands on for WITHOUT selling my virginity?


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 18, 2009)

im really curious about this guitar too....i have a dean dealer about 30min away, and the guitar fits all the specs ive wanted in an RG except maybe for an even thinner faster neck...


the trem is questionable but if it really is 900 im in....i didnt think that any dealers would have that sort of info yet...


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> If the TRS is crap, is there an OFR 7/Ibanez 7 string trem that I can get my hands on for WITHOUT selling my virginity?



Well, it's still sub-$300 for an OFR7 anyway.  You could probably make at least 1/2 that back if you sell the TRS.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 18, 2009)

Randy said:


> Well, it's still sub-$300 for an OFR7 anyway.  You could probably make at least 1/2 that back if you sell the TRS.



I'd definitely sell it if I decided to rip it out, yeah. How long do you think it will last with VERY minimal abuse? Like I said before I'm not into the "dime squeels" etc, just a bit of vibrato here and there. Cause if I can get one for $900, plus an OFR for $300, minus lets say worst terms $100 for the TRS, that's still only $1,100 in the guitar and tbh, even though I really DON'T like Dean, that guitar does have just about every spec I want.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 18, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> "Artist models" are seldom EXACTLY what the artist plays, but it's a win for Dean, anyway, since the Takeguchi is considerably less expensive than an OFR.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your tastes, yes. For me, the EMGs probably kill it. If it had an OFR7, I might deal with it to get an alder 7, but....



rusty's really always been an ibanez guy, he's used to lo pro's etc. There is no low profile OFR model, and he picks really far back at the bridge where it would be a major issue- in fact he's always been an avid supporter of what most might consider to be a very eccentric picking style, even back in the day with Jackson. So personally I don't see why anyone would bash the trem, just rip it out and throw another in if that's what you prefer.



st2012 said:


> I can handle 6 months easily. A lot of people dropped 3K for the first RC7 and proceeded to wait 18 months for their guitar. I don't know if I could handle that.



i think most of those people were those who dropped 1899 on it, now the price is $3000 that they've realized that they'd have to make it all in the US. I was following this guitar for a while before I settled on my j custom.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 19, 2009)

The RC7x was cool, the neck is the same as the RC71


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 19, 2009)

A dealer confirmed for me that street price for these will be $999.99 and they are expecting them within 30-60 days, but don't have any firm date on when they'll be available.

I'm thinking about stripping the paint on one of them and making it natural color. 



awesomeaustin said:


> The RC7x was cool, the neck is the same as the RC71



You mean same as the RC7G? The original USA guitar?

Did you play it at NAMM or something?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> A dealer confirmed for me that street price for these will be $999.99 and they are expecting them within 30-60 days, but don't have any firm date on when they'll be available.
> 
> I'm thinking about stripping the paint on one of them and making it natural color.



Yes $999 is the street price but if you're over on the Dean forum, you can get set up with a lower price 

And if I got one (really considering it right now V an Agile interceptor pro 27) I might to that as well. Not sure how it would work out though, if the wood is really terrible quality it may look worse than before. 

I need to go play a wizard II neck again and decide if I want a neck thinner/flatter than that or something closer to the neck on my schecter


----------



## st2012 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, the guy I'm talking to said he's expecting them in the next 30 days. I have a feeling the wife is about to get really upset with me...


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 19, 2009)

You have to post pictures when you get it...

Let us know if it says "DIME" anywhere on it


----------



## st2012 (Jan 19, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Let us know if it says "DIME" anywhere on it


----------



## Cancer (Jan 19, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I haven't seen price anywhere yet, but if it really is around $1000 then this will be one hell of a good deal for a really nice playing shred guitar, whether you like rusty or not... will stomp the shit out of an RG1527 for the same price




Uh, this guitar, for less than a grand, could very well be an Universe Killer, and give the very popular Schecter Loomis a ridiculous run for the money.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> You have to post pictures when you get it...
> 
> Let us know if it says "DIME" anywhere on it



I lol'd 



Cancer said:


> Uh, this guitar, for less than a grand, could very well be an Universe Killer, and give the very popular Schecter Loomis a ridiculous run for the money.



I'd say it'd definately reduce sales of the Universe. The Loomis, I'm not so sure it will take it down, because IMO spec-wise a lot of people will prefer the set-thru neck on the loomis along with it's OFR. I really don't care about neck joint as long as it isn't huge like and LP or something. The trem for me isn't a huge issue because I use them for subtle vibrato more than anything. I just really like the tuning stability that comes with them. TBH if I get this I'll get a tremol-no with it and more than likely I'll keep it locked a majority of the time. I think a lot of people will write the trem off without trying it tbh, so I think it will be competition for the loomis, maybe kill the Universe, possibly the 1527.

Just my opinion though


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 19, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Uh, this guitar, for less than a grand, could very well be an Universe Killer, and give the very popular Schecter Loomis a ridiculous run for the money.



Truth.







Here's a real photo of it... looks nicer in real life


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I may just have to order this. That actually doesn't look bad. I wonder how the Metallic black will look. Hmmm... Definitely going to think about this tonight. And w/case both colors are going for $999, but if you're interested I suggest going to the Dean forum and asking there people .


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 19, 2009)

That is an incredibly ugly looking guitar. Still curious about how it plays though.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish we could get some pics of the galaxy black version.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

st2012 said:


> I wish we could get some pics of the galaxy black version.



I emailed the dealer you told me about on the dean forums and asked if he had any pics. Will def post them if he does .

I have to say, for $900 with a case... I'm really, really looking at this, despite it being a Dean, which I usually tend to shy away from.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm with you on that one. I'm torn because I really need a better amp. I'm pretty happy with my Agile at the moment but this Dean is damned tempting...


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm putting $300 down for a preorder on it tomorrow


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 20, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm putting $300 down for a preorder on it tomorrow



Sweet 

I'm really leaning towards that right now. I just hope the neck isn't too thin for me, but I usually adjust to stuff pretty well so meh. I'm sure if I got it I'd fall in love . 

Really wanting to see the pics in black though. None in zimbloths NAMM coverage thread so I'm hoping the dealer will have one or two, but TBH I like white guitars a bit more just because they tend to not show as much grime


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 20, 2009)

im with you josh...i want to know what the wait will be like...im gonna call the local dean dealer tomorrow and see what he knows...

so i just want to know 2 things...


the lo-trs...i hope its not bad..i have a trs on my MIJ RG470, and honestly never had a problem in 5 years, but use little trem work..i just like the tuning stability and occasional dive..

but it bein a "lo-trs" its recessed floating correct?


and is white THE ONLY color..?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 20, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> im with you josh...i want to know what the wait will be like...im gonna call the local dean dealer tomorrow and see what he knows...
> 
> so i just want to know 2 things...
> 
> ...



Wait quotes so far have been 30-60 days.

I don't think the Lo-TRS will be bad if you get it set up properly and take care of it. They come in metallic black and metallic white.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 20, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> im with you josh...i want to know what the wait will be like...im gonna call the local dean dealer tomorrow and see what he knows...
> 
> so i just want to know 2 things...
> 
> ...



well, first of all I don't think it's the same trem. I don't know what exactly it is, but I don't think it's the same that's been on lower end Ibanez guitars... I'm not gonna worry about it, because I've seen various videos of people playing the guitar now, some using the trem, and some not.... but in all of them the tone of the guitar sounded great (to me, anyways) and didn't seem to be having any problems with tuning. I figure it's worth trying it out instead of assuming it's not good. 

Yeah, it's recessed and floating... like any ibanez trem

Comes in white and black... doesn't matter to me really, but I think it'd be cool if sometime they added red. This is a pic of a prototype that was made for rusty before they made the one with the graphic:






I think that'd be a cool option, but doesn't really matter to me... 

The main things that have got me so interested in this guitar are great playability (the really big frets, the cutaway, super flat fretboard, etc.) and the fact that it has an alder body and comes with 707s stock and ready to go. it seems almost everyone who's played the RC7G so far have said the playability is really, really nice...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> rusty's really always been an ibanez guy, he's used to lo pro's etc. There is no low profile OFR model, and he picks really far back at the bridge where it would be a major issue- in fact he's always been an avid supporter of what most might consider to be a very eccentric picking style, even back in the day with Jackson. So personally I don't see why anyone would bash the trem, just rip it out and throw another in if that's what you prefer.



To clarify, I'm not "bashing the term", I'm giving the reason I won't buy the guitar. You *can't* just "rip it out and drop in a new trem". The route for the TRS trems is different from an OFR, and an OFR won't fit. By the time the route and paint are fixed, and the OFR7 bought, I'm within range of a KXK or one of the new Bernie Ricos, which *will* be a better guitar. So for me, it's not worth it.


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 20, 2009)

I also thought that Rusty only used EMG's in his 7's, always thought he used Duncans in his 6ers


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 20, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> To clarify, I'm not "bashing the term", I'm giving the reason I won't buy the guitar. You *can't* just "rip it out and drop in a new trem". The route for the TRS trems is different from an OFR, and an OFR won't fit. By the time the route and paint are fixed, and the OFR7 bought, I'm within range of a KXK or one of the new Bernie Ricos, which *will* be a better guitar. So for me, it's not worth it.



Show me a KxK or Bernie Rico with similar specs (the cutaway, frets, really flat fretboard, EMG 707s) for a price anywhere near one of these... I don't think you could get one even within $1000 of the price of the RC7x


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 20, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> To clarify, I'm not "bashing the term", I'm giving the reason I won't buy the guitar. You *can't* just "rip it out and drop in a new trem". The route for the TRS trems is different from an OFR, and an OFR won't fit. By the time the route and paint are fixed, and the OFR7 bought, I'm within range of a KXK or one of the new Bernie Ricos, which *will* be a better guitar. So for me, it's not worth it.



haha, arent you endorsed by jackson anyways?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Show me a KxK or Bernie Rico with similar specs (the cutaway, frets, really flat fretboard, EMG 707s) for a price anywhere near one of these... I don't think you could get one even within $1000 of the price of the RC7x



By the time I had the rout changed, bought an OFR7, and had the guitar re-painted - and replaced the EMGs with Blackouts - I'd be in the neighborhood of $16-$1700 (since I'm sure that $999 does not include a case), in which case the jump to the KXK or the Bernie Rico is worth it to me. The cutaway matters nothing to me.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Solstafir said:


> I also thought that Rusty only used EMG's in his 7's, always thought he used Duncans in his 6ers



he does only use EMG's

He was trying out the blackouts in the red prototype when that photo was taken, since then he put EMGs' back in it. I asked him the same thing a while ago on his bands forum.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 20, 2009)

It says on the website it ships with a Case. 

The VMNT1 ships with a case, why not this one? They'll cost the same thereabouts.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2009)

Look, guys, I'm not saying it's not worth it to *you*, I'm saying it's not worth it to *me*. Which is too bad - it's just a bit off from a production 7 I'd like to have, of which there are currently NONE - but it doesn't effect any of you that might be thinking of buying it. It's another decent quality 7 at a reasonable price point, and we can always use more of those...


----------



## Cancer (Jan 20, 2009)

^


Any decently made production erg is cause for celebration. I'm stoked and glad that Rusty saw this through. I know that if this guitar was 27" I would seriously have to look it over given the specs, but that's just me.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

^tis pic is better then the dean.com pics. and now i can sort of dg the shape


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 22, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> ^tis pic is better then the dean.com pics. and now i can sort of dg the shape



Yeah, I searched for a pic of one in black to no avail . I was just curious to see if it accented/hid the body shape a bit more.

And I wonder, are there any direct replacements for this trem? Like an Ibanez bridge?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah, I searched for a pic of one in black to no avail . I was just curious to see if it accented/hid the body shape a bit more.
> 
> And I wonder, are there any direct replacements for this trem? Like an Ibanez bridge?



Ithought there was people that had the USA one and said they loved the trem?

But since this is the import maybe its a diferent trem and is shitty


----------



## olicbr (Jan 22, 2009)

or wait the RC7 x2 > 2010 model with new graphic lol...(they already made new graphics for the michael angelo MAB1

anyway, it's easy to change the white or black color to go similar whith rusty prototype






here's my photoshop project of the black version... ;-)






(it's made very quickly just to have a preview...)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 22, 2009)

olicbr said:


> here's my photoshop project of the black version... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's actually pretty awesome man . If it was anything other than "metallic black" I'd probably go for it. I just hate it when black guitars show a bunch of fingerprints 



twiztedchild said:


> Ithought there was people that had the USA one and said they loved the trem?
> 
> But since this is the import maybe its a diferent trem and is shitty



There are, but at the same time there are people who claim it's total shit, so idk. And I'm not sure about that, I think there's only one TRS pro model... putting the TRS on there was something rusty actually wanted, as mentioned before he's an ibanez guy, and picks really close to the bridge, so he wanted something low. And he does go at the bridge in a few videos, so idk. Honestly, I think if the Agile bridges will hold up for years, then this will, especially with upkeep and a termol-no. 

Plus isn't the TRS the exact size to replace it with an ibanez bridge if the TRS craps out on you? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## chris9 (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry but that is just dull i luv my painted one far better. I.m really pleased i got one when i did.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 24, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> That's actually pretty awesome man . If it was anything other than "metallic black" I'd probably go for it. I just hate it when black guitars show a bunch of fingerprints
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, what the fuck is he with dean if he is an Ibanez Guy?


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 24, 2009)

I really don't understand the appeal. And I think Rusty is a very talented guitar player when he's focused on the music (I love his work in Outworld). I think since he's signed for Dean basically every interview I've seen with him in he's been tryna sell guitars. Good to see talent getting exposure I s'pose.

And on the guitar; I don't see how being able to reach an extra 2 high notes is going to make you play better music. There are more important things on a guitar and in music. Yeah sometimes the horn and access is a bit annoying for about 0.1% of the time you're playing on most guitars but it doesn't really stop you from playing, you adapt and move your hand a bit. Having that and the necksize as the main selling point is just odd to me. Just feels like if you're buying a Dean you're paying for them to advertise your guitar to you rather than make it as good as they could. When you go with a company like Agile or KxK or wherever then you know where your moneys going. An Agile RGA7 with very similar specs is a fraction of that price.

Conclusion: buy a decent guitar that sounds good, quit GASing over specs and go bloody play the thing (guilty here too).

[/rant]

Hmmm, am I tetchy today or what?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> Conclusion: buy a decent guitar that sounds good, quit GASing over specs and go bloody play the thing (guilty here too). [/rant]



I think the proper answer is we would if we could. And comparing this to an Agile, ok. A company like KxK? I would if I could, but I can't/really don't need to spend 2-3k on a guitar. And to me, a comfortable neck and cutaway are big things. Remember, just because you don't think one thing is very important doesn't mean others don't find that same thing super exciting.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 24, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I think the proper answer is we would if we could. And comparing this to an Agile, ok. A company like KxK? I would if I could, but I can't/really don't need to spend 2-3k on a guitar. And to me, a comfortable neck and cutaway are big things. Remember, just because you don't think one thing is very important doesn't mean others don't find that same thing super exciting.



I play the same on a telecaster as I do on a superstrat as I do on a les paul. You adapt to whatever guitar it is that you're playing, as long as the instrument is one of quality. My arguement sounds dumb in that ofcourse a neck that is 10 foot wide is gunna be horrible to play, but the differences in mid-high end guitars are negligable to your music other than the tone. Aslong as my music sounds as good as it can, I couldn't give a shit how easy it is to play sweeps past the 20th fret.

I'm not telling you to not get the guitar, go for it and enjoy it. I'm merely expressing my opinion on guitars that suffice quality for gimmicks and what not.

And please try to not pick apart my post, I know it's very easy with my lack of any coherent thought for the last 19 years but it's also childish and futile.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> I play the same on a telecaster as I do on a superstrat as I do on a les paul. You adapt to whatever guitar it is that you're playing, as long as the instrument is one of quality. My arguement sounds dumb in that ofcourse a neck that is 10 foot wide is gunna be horrible to play, but the differences in mid-high end guitars are negligable to your music other than the tone. Aslong as my music sounds as good as it can, I couldn't give a shit how easy it is to play sweeps past the 20th fret.
> 
> I'm not telling you to not get the guitar, go for it and enjoy it. I'm merely expressing my opinion on guitars that suffice quality for gimmicks and what not.
> 
> And please try to not pick apart my post, I know it's very easy with my lack of any coherent thought for the last 19 years but it's also childish and futile.



You may play the same on each and every guitar, but others (atleast me) don't. I play a lot smoother on something like a Wizard II (I just discovered I loved thin necks a few weeks ago ), and it's a lot more comfortable for me.

I don't see how picking apart your post was in any way childish, it's a discussion forum. You explained your argument, and I countered it maturely, not trying to change your opinion, just saying maybe what works for you isn't what works for other people. How's that childish?



twiztedchild said:


> Yeah, what the fuck is he with dean if he is an Ibanez Guy?



Signature model = mucho $$$  and I'd hate to see all the money their spending representing him and outworld, plus the check that they're paying him . All in all I bet he's making a shit load of cash on the deal.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 24, 2009)

You two keep it civil.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 25, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> I play the same on a telecaster as I do on a superstrat as I do on a les paul. You adapt to whatever guitar it is that you're playing, as long as the instrument is one of quality. My arguement sounds dumb in that ofcourse a neck that is 10 foot wide is gunna be horrible to play, but the differences in mid-high end guitars are negligable to your music other than the tone. Aslong as my music sounds as good as it can, I couldn't give a shit how easy it is to play sweeps past the 20th fret.
> 
> I'm not telling you to not get the guitar, go for it and enjoy it. I'm merely expressing my opinion on guitars that suffice quality for gimmicks and what not.
> 
> And please try to not pick apart my post, I know it's very easy with my lack of any coherent thought for the last 19 years but it's also childish and futile.



They aren't gimmicks. Everything on the guitar is there for a reason. The super thin neck is very untraditional obviously, but it combined with the massive frets (almost a scalloped feel) are supposed to help a ton in making legato easier. The cutaway and thin neck together help you reach any fret high up on the neck... not just the 23rd and 24th on the high E, but that whole section on every string. The guitar is designed to be extremely playable and the specs are made to suit a player who has one of the best techniques on the planet. The fact that you like his music or not is irrelevant... the point is playability... features that help you instead of holding you back...


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree completely with Daggorath. Granted, most people gravitate towards certain styles of guitars, but this is the age old argument. Gear will not make you better, whether it's guitars, golf, whatever. If you had Tiger Woods' clubs, you wouldn't start playing like Tiger Woods. Again, sure it might be easier to play certain things on specific type of guitar, but in reality I believe the differences are about neglible if you're playing a quality instrument that's set up properly and all that jazz.

You will always sound like you regardless of the instrument. And remember, a bad workman blames his tools.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 25, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> I agree completely with Daggorath. Granted, most people gravitate towards certain styles of guitars, but this is the age old argument. Gear will not make you better, whether it's guitars, golf, whatever. If you had Tiger Woods' clubs, you wouldn't start playing like Tiger Woods. Again, sure it might be easier to play certain things on specific type of guitar, but in reality I believe the differences are about neglible if you're playing a quality instrument that's set up properly and all that jazz.
> 
> You will always sound like you regardless of the instrument. And remember, a bad workman blames his tools.



And a smart workman uses tools best suited for the job... tools that make what he is trying to accomplish as effortless as possible...


----------



## Piro (Jan 25, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> I agree completely with Daggorath. Granted, most people gravitate towards certain styles of guitars, but this is the age old argument. Gear will not make you better, whether it's guitars, golf, whatever. If you had Tiger Woods' clubs, you wouldn't start playing like Tiger Woods. Again, sure it might be easier to play certain things on specific type of guitar, but in reality I believe the differences are about neglible if you're playing a quality instrument that's set up properly and all that jazz.
> 
> You will always sound like you regardless of the instrument. And remember, a bad workman blames his tools.



I agree to a point. I mean yea I'll play the same on a Squire as I will on a $5000 LP. But the wood and pickups will change my tone ALOT. I believe that one you get to a certain point ($700ish) the guitars are all good enough where the wood and pickups don't hold you back tonally. From there and up its all about comfort. I have a Charvel and I love it but the neck is so thin its uncomfortable. I have a Fender that cost half that but I can sound the same but its more comfortable. When its more comfortable it helps playing wise. If your hand is cramping up or the guitar keeps neck diving and your fighting it it can't help at all.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 25, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You may play the same on each and every guitar, but others (atleast me) don't. I play a lot smoother on something like a Wizard II (I just discovered I loved thin necks a few weeks ago ), and it's a lot more comfortable for me.
> 
> I don't see how picking apart your post was in any way childish, it's a discussion forum. You explained your argument, and I countered it maturely, not trying to change your opinion, just saying maybe what works for you isn't what works for other people. How's that childish?
> 
> ...



ROCK!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 25, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> You two keep it civil.



We will I promise  



JoshuaLogan said:


> And a smart workman uses tools best suited for the job... tools that make what he is trying to accomplish as effortless as possible...






Daggorath said:


> ROCK!



Huh?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 1, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah, what the fuck is he with dean if he is an Ibanez Guy?



ibanez wouldn't give him a sig model


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt Gillis said:


> I've been a fan of Rusty for a few years now, and I've noticed that before he became "super popular" he was a lot more honest about his feelings concerning his instruments. I forget who said it (I already read all 15 pages of posts, I don't want to do it again!) but you hit it right on the head when you said he's become a guitar salesman, because in truth, he has. I mean, I'm sure it comes hand in hand with being a signed artist (and Dean has had more than a small part in his success), but even still, I get the impression that he is trying to sell an instrument he doesn't fully support.
> 
> Really, the only thing that he has altered since his Ibanez days is that lower horn. And first of all, I don't wish to join this debate, but yes, I believe that playability in an instrument is important (I don't play an LP for a reason afterall) and I also like the ideas that went into the RC7. In fact, I really liked the original RC-7's (or at least the look/idea of them since I never tried one). But even still, I'm not to sure what this lower end model would be like, and I think it's a long way away from killing the models that have not only survived, but thrived in the industry for the past 18 or so years.
> Nevertheless, experience trumps our pondering, and I am a firm believer in the idea that every individual guitar should get its own chance. And for some unknown reason, the original RC-7s gave me gas, but I'm really not getting a compelling feeling over these. And no, I look for more than a paint job, so it can't be that
> ...



Well, the only thing different about them is the paint job, where they were made, and how much they cost. I still think he is being honest about his instrument. The instruments he played before were not the same as Ibanez stock models... ever think maybe he's just excited to have a guitar made to his specs and for sale to the general public?

The Dunlop 6000 frets alone are something you just don't see on retail guitars, except for the Yngwie Strat. The guitar is built for shred... meant to have a scalloped feel for easy legato/tapping and just to be as easy to play as possible in general. I think it offers a lot of things other guitars don't for the price it costs... should be directly competing with things like the ibanez rg1527 and schecter jeff loomis sig....


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 3, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Well, the only thing different about them is the paint job, where they were made, and how much they cost. I still think he is being honest about his instrument. The instruments he played before were not the same as Ibanez stock models... ever think maybe he's just excited to have a guitar made to his specs and for sale to the general public?
> 
> The Dunlop 6000 frets alone are something you just don't see on retail guitars, except for the Yngwie Strat. The guitar is built for shred... meant to have a scalloped feel for easy legato/tapping and just to be as easy to play as possible in general. I think it offers a lot of things other guitars don't for the price it costs... should be directly competing with things like the ibanez rg1527 and schecter jeff loomis sig....



Eh, while I am a big rusty fan, I have to say I kinda think he's trying to sell it in vids. I mean, there are a LOT of vids where he pimps it out, so to speak. And the whole Ibanez stock models I don't really get, if I'm correct he had two Ibanez LACS customs made for him (one blue 7 string nikt has that I'll never forgive him for owning because I'll secretly steal it one day , and an 8 string with a trem that lee has because... He's Lee and has more guitars than I have appendages ). 

He was more than likely getting everything he wanted from Ibby, except a signature model. I'd lay a wager that if you compared this and nikt's blue LACS Rusty had made, they'd be almost 100&#37; the same, the only real big difference would be the Ibby features the AANJ while this features a carved out version of that, and to be honest, that's not even a HUGE difference, as the AANJ is pretty self explanatory.

But I do think that it will compete with the 1527 (especially with the 1527 now retailing at $1,200) and the Loomis.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Eh, while I am a big rusty fan, I have to say I kinda think he's trying to sell it in vids. I mean, there are a LOT of vids where he pimps it out, so to speak. And the whole Ibanez stock models I don't really get, if I'm correct he had two Ibanez LACS customs made for him (one blue 7 string nikt has that I'll never forgive him for owning because I'll secretly steal it one day , and an 8 string with a trem that lee has because... He's Lee and has more guitars than I have appendages ).
> 
> He was more than likely getting everything he wanted from Ibby, except a signature model. I'd lay a wager that if you compared this and nikt's blue LACS Rusty had made, they'd be almost 100% the same, the only real big difference would be the Ibby features the AANJ while this features a carved out version of that, and to be honest, that's not even a HUGE difference, as the AANJ is pretty self explanatory.
> 
> But I do think that it will compete with the 1527 (especially with the 1527 now retailing at $1,200) and the Loomis.



Yeah, but that Ibanez was his... not a production model available for anyone to buy...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 4, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Yeah, but that Ibanez was his... not a production model available for anyone to buy...



Exactly, that's why he left, they wouldn't give him a sig model. Seeing Dean is a sponsorship whore, they picked him up and gave him virtually the same thing (without violating copy-right laws), slapped some new paint on it, gave him I'm sure a hefty check and then started making him a sig. I mean, which would you choose? A company that's basically not going to do much for you or a company that's not only going to pay you, but advertise you, then pay you MORE?


----------



## wildchild (Feb 14, 2009)

The new cooleys look more appealling because it doesnt have that graphic but the neck worries me a bit

Anyone have pics of it

I saw them in a different post but cant seem to find them


----------



## wilson (May 4, 2009)

is the neck from the RC7x the same as the RC7g? also im thinking of getting one but i dont only shred i play like low notes and metalcore stuff. would it sound heavy and have a good crunch to it?


----------



## Yoshi (May 5, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Show me a KxK or Bernie Rico with similar specs (the cutaway, frets, really flat fretboard, EMG 707s) for a price anywhere near one of these... I don't think you could get one even within $1000 of the price of the RC7x



Just to pick up on this, show me a guitar of the RC7x's caliber and price that uses all 5A grade wood.

Because it is a cheaper model, a lower grade of wood would have to be used to be able to be sold at that price from a mass producer such as Dean. At least the money equal to upgrading a lower grade guitar could be used on a guitar embodying the same specs, but it would be of a higher caliber. 

However, when a guitar such as the RC7x can satisfy someone's desires completely, then a custom KxK or whatever becomes unnecessary.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (May 5, 2009)

I ended up buying the USA version from someone. I have it now and it's easily the best playing guitar I've ever touched. I'm still very curious about the import models though. When they are available in stores I will probably try to get ahold of one to try out and if they play just as well, I may sell off the USA one and buy two of the imports.... and probably try to get a nice set of passive pickups in one of them... really though, the USA guitar atleast is a very high quality instrument.... just insanely fast and effortless... I want those huge dunlop 6000 frets on every guitar from now on... I imagine if I could get a guitar that felt and played exactly like this one, but with a good set of passive pickups, it'd be perfection for me... don't really know if I wanna try putting passives in the expensive USA one though since it will require some custom pickup rings or something to mount in the emg 707 slots


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 5, 2009)

not in any way to shit on the rc7 because i would love to have one...the price is bullshit...even used they are too much. and you can't come up with a high end ibby that costs as much as an rc7...i.e. universe whatever. and you have to compare it to an ibby because it's a bolt on! buy a universe take a sander to the lower horn and vwala, close enough...or...like me realize that any production model that costs that much beckons the question...shouldn't i just buy a custom? thus my order for a kxk sii-7 on the 1400 dollar sale. i bet that guitar will bury the rc-7 anyday...take it or leave it.

btw to reply to the actual thread i think that the new ones are more near what the sig should cost which is around 1000 not nearly 3000...


----------



## Neoclasiccl (May 7, 2009)

If you look at the prices of Dean's USA models then the RC7 is cheap. They dropped the price this year from $2999 to $2699 which is far cheaper than there high end USA models which can fetch up to $5000. For a custom shop guitar $2699 isn't that bad. I own one and it's one of the best guitars in my collection.


----------



## jsousa (May 7, 2009)

Neoclasiccl said:


> If you look at the prices of Dean's USA models then the RC7 is cheap. They dropped the price this year from $2999 to $2699 which is far cheaper than there high end USA models which can fetch up to $5000. For a custom shop guitar $2699 isn't that bad. I own one and it's one of the best guitars in my collection.



i wouldnt say its a custom shop guitar, just a mass produced guitar made in the USA.


----------



## Neoclasiccl (May 7, 2009)

jsousa said:


> i wouldnt say its a custom shop guitar, just a mass produced guitar made in the USA.


 
It's made in the Dean custom shop. It's made in the same shop, by the same people, and the same way as all their custom guitars are.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

Actually, this is my perfect 7-string and they're currently running around £1800 in the UK for the Xenocide graphics model. Can't find a stockist for the Standard finish but compared to a brand new Ibby 7 they appear to be reasonable value for money which I guess ultimately means - pays your money, takes your choice.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 7, 2009)

Neoclasiccl said:


> It's made in the Dean custom shop. It's made in the same shop, by the same people, and the same way as all their custom guitars are.


when i say it's a production model i just simply mean that there is nothing you can change about it...i think that when paying that much money you should have some say in features about the guitar. but if the guitar is exactly what your looking for than i suppose you would be willing to spend the big money.IMHO


----------

